# Looking For Pics



## mcgurggle

Hi all
I'm looking for some photo's of a few coasters. St. Blane (Gardiners), Leadsman (Rowbothams), Craigmore (Cawoods Coal of Belfast), Durham Teal, Dorset Fulmar, Devon Curlew, Ice Lark & Carrick Kestrel (All Sealion Shipping).
The Carrick Kestrel was also the Silver Kestrel(Silver Line) in a previous life.
I'd appreciate any help with thes pics (prepared to pay) as I am writing my 'memoirs' for my Grand Children.
Regards 
McG (Pint)


----------



## michael james

McG,
Welcome to SN, I am sure a member will be able to assist you.

If only more of us old salts had the foresight to write our memoirs, future generations will be grateful when we are no longer around. I wish you luck with your research.


----------



## Jeff Egan

Have posted a picture of the Silver Kestrel for you. A friend of mine was mate on her in the early 1970's, John Marshall.
Regards Jeff


----------



## mcgurggle

*Wow*

Wow, I like this site...What service ! Thanks Jeff For the 'Kestrel'.
I was on the Silver Kestrel in 1971, the skipper was Willy (Scobie) Black. cant remember your friend tho'. Scobie Black continued as skipper when it became the Carrick Kestrel for Sealion Shipping into the 80's. Rumour was that he was the real owner !!??
Thanks again
McG


----------



## ruud

Ahoy McG,
I think I found your Ice Lark, and just posted her.I'll hope that's the ship you're looking for.
Brgds
ruud


----------



## mcgurggle

*Thnks Ruud*

Yes thats her... Thanks Ruud.... Were you on her?
Regards
(Pint) McG


----------



## ruud

Ahoy McG,
No I didn't serve on British ships,I was on Swedish/Dutch merchant navy ships;coasters,freighters,tankers and this for about 30 yrs.But I'm glad that this is the ICE LARK you were looking for.
All the best,
ruud


----------



## ragusa

hi, have found st modan, but still lookin for st blane, will keep in touch


----------



## glasson

A good friend of mine was Skipper of the Carrick Kestrel for quit a number of years, Tim Danity.


----------



## mcgurggle

Thanks Ragusa, still need St. Blane & Durham Teal to complete.
Hi also Glasson. Didnt know Tim Danity, the skipper for years was William (Scobie) Black from Carrickfergus. He was also skipper when she was the Silver Kestrel so Tim must have came after him.
Regards
McG


----------



## john bonar

ruud said:


> Ahoy McG,
> I think I found your Ice Lark, and just posted her.I'll hope that's the ship you're looking for.
> Brgds
> ruud


hi
just found this link to the ice lark, I was on her for about 2 1/2 years,
would love a photo of her and also it would be great if anyone remembers me and would get in touch.

john bonar


----------



## john shaw

Hello-- is this your St Blane-- my caption says it's 1956?


----------



## mcgurggle

john bonar said:


> hi
> just found this link to the ice lark, I was on her for about 2 1/2 years,
> would love a photo of her and also it would be great if anyone remembers me and would get in touch.
> 
> john bonar


Hi John
I remember you on the 'Lark'. I was the relief Cook for Sealion at that time. I was the Belfast man who bought the Superstar 2000 C.B. Radio in Goole.
If you click on my profile, you will see what I look like now. Not a pretty sight !
There is a pic of me & 2 Sealion lads, Pete & Chris, in Amsterdam here
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/18778/cat/500/ppuser/1805
Hope you are good John
Regards
Brian (Thumb)


----------



## ruud

mcgurggle said:


> Hi all
> I'm looking for some photo's of a few coasters. St. Blane (Gardiners), Leadsman (Rowbothams), Craigmore (Cawoods Coal of Belfast), Durham Teal, Dorset Fulmar, Devon Curlew, Ice Lark & Carrick Kestrel (All Sealion Shipping).
> The Carrick Kestrel was also the Silver Kestrel(Silver Line) in a previous life.
> I'd appreciate any help with thes pics (prepared to pay) as I am writing my 'memoirs' for my Grand Children.
> Regards
> McG (Pint)


Ahoy McG,
Found the Craigmore 1965 as well, courtesy/© A.Duncan:


----------



## mcgurggle

Cheers Rudd.
What a gentleman.(Thumb) 
Thanks for your help.
McG


----------



## Thamesphil

*Devon Curlew*

Here's my photo of the Devon Curlew taken passing Tilbury in 1983.


----------



## goldie

Hi!, 
I'm from Carrickfergus, and I remember the Silver Kestrel well, long time ago though.


----------



## price

Hi McG, and Goldie,
'Silver Kestrel', Rowbothams and Carrickfergus, I am sure you must have crossed paths at some time with an old friend and shipmate of mine, Tommy McIlhinney, from Larne if I remember correctly. Tommy retired must be more than 15 years ago now, I often wonder what became of him.
Cheers. Bruce.


----------

